# Visa 190 - Graphics Designer



## RVisa190 (May 6, 2013)

Hi All,

I came across your forums through a friend. He recommended that I post here my situation.

I am currently in India. 
I am 31
I am married and have 1 daughter

I am interested in moving to Australia
I have completed Master of Arts Digital Animation Sound And Visual Media in UK.
I have over 10 years of working experience in this field and currently do freelancing with various organizations in Gujarat.

My profession is listed in CSOL so the only option I have is Visa 190.

I looked at State Sponsorship and Canberra has my profession listed open for sponsorship.

These are the steps I plan to follow:
1. Apply for VETASSESS assessment 

2. Take the IELTS Test 

3. Lodge an Expression of Interest in SkillSelect

4. Apply with ACT for state sponsorship 

5. Receive an invitation 

6. Lodge visa application & pay the fee

7. Upload all documents 

8. Provide a police clearance from every country I lived in for more than 1 year in the last 10 years. 

9. Take the medical examination 

10. If the case officer asks for any further documents provide them


Can you guys think of anything that I have missed? 

Points:
Age: 30

English: 10

Skilled Employment 10 years experience: 20 (Do I need VETASSESS to do this for me?)

Educational Qualification: I do not hold a Bachelors Degree. However I was qualified to do my Master of Arts Digital Animation Sound And Visual Media in UK based on my work experience.

Will this pose a problem?

I am planning to do this process on my own without hiring an agent and with the help of all the members here.

Please let me know your thoughts and Thank you!


----------



## RVisa190 (May 6, 2013)

Bump...anyone?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

RVisa190 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I came across your forums through a friend. He recommended that I post here my situation.
> 
> ...


10 years experience will give u 15 points and not 20
For ACT you need to show proof of your funds.

Till 32 age you will get 30 points. 33-39 age gets 25 points. Check the duration in your hands to get maximum points for age. When u get invitation, the age at time is counted and points given accordingly.


----------



## RVisa190 (May 6, 2013)

Mroks said:


> 10 years experience will give u 15 points and not 20


On immi visa 190 page it says: At least eight and up to 10 years (of past 10 years)	20 points.




Mroks said:


> For ACT you need to show proof of your funds.


Oh ok - can you provide a bit more info please?

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

RVisa190 said:


> On immi visa 190 page it says: At least eight and up to 10 years (of past 10 years)	20 points.
> 
> Oh ok - can you provide a bit more info please?
> 
> Thanks for your reply.


You are looking at *Skilled employment in Australia* look for *Skilled employment outside Australia* for the link given below
Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa

Check Financial capacity in http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.a...190-skilled-nominated-guidelines-may-13_2.pdf


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

Without holding any bachelors degree you wont be eligible to apply for any visa in oz


----------



## RVisa190 (May 6, 2013)

sach_1213 said:


> Without holding any bachelors degree you wont be eligible to apply for any visa in oz


oh no? Even though I have completed a Masters degree?

This is not good news.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> Without holding any bachelors degree you wont be eligible to apply for any visa in oz


To clarify: If you can get through skills assessment (for instance via recognition of prior learning or because the assessing authority accepts the master degree without a bachelor) and reach the 60 points pass mark without claiming points for the master then you can still apply. 

But _sach_1213_ is correct that DIAC will only give you points for your master under the following circumstances (Source: SkillSelect 189 visa - points section): 



> To receive points for a Masters degree, you must also have a *Bachelor degree, or* the *Masters* degree must be considered as at least *comparable to Bachelor level* at Australian standards.


Make sure not to overclaim - it usually leads to instant visa refusal.

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## RVisa190 (May 6, 2013)

espresso said:


> To clarify: If you can get through skills assessment (for instance via recognition of prior learning or because the assessing authority accepts the master degree without a bachelor) and reach the 60 points pass mark without claiming points for the master then you can still apply.
> 
> Make sure not to overclaim - it usually leads to instant visa refusal.
> 
> ...


Thanks Monika.

This assessment will be done by VETASSESS correct?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi RVisa190, 

that depends on which ANZSCO code you nominate . I'm in IT so I have no real overview which assessing authority would be relevant for your job/education. 

Generally, the assessing authority will evaluate that you have the *necessary skill level* to apply for a "skilled" migration visa. This entails a certain educational standard (usually a bachelor degree) and _may_ also require a certain amount of years of work experience (this varies between assessing authorities and job codes). 

The assessing authority will also *evaluate your degree(s)/education *and give an opinion on the AQF equivalence. 

Example: _Degree X_ is considered equivalent to an _AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in ICT_.

Some assessing authorities also give an *opinion on your work experience* (= work experience points advice), but not all. DIAC performs its own work experience evaluation anyways, so you don't necessarily need that. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------

